# Traps, Traps & More Traps



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Im sure alot of you guys know Brock Lesnar, former WWE star now a failure of a UFC star.

He was known for his colossal traps.

Heres a picture incase you are unfamiliar...



Right lets get to the point.

I need some *HARDCORE *trap workouts.

I do the usual, barbell shrugs etc but need some tips on some dirty excercises.

They need ripping to F***!

Help me out guys!

 :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shrugs, upright rows, deadlifts, rack pulls, rack holds, power cleans


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Brock does a lot of power training, like power cleans etc. Give them a try. Also, power shrugs are great too.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Deadlifts


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Shrugs, upright rows, deadlifts, rack pulls, rack holds, power cleans


All of them ^^^^^


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Brock does a lot of power training, like power cleans etc. Give them a try. Also, power shrugs are great too.


Yeh, he used to be in such good shape.

Loosing it now though, but yeh ill give these a try pal cheers.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Deadlifts and shrugs... but more so the deadlifts imo


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Deadlifts and shrugs... but more so the deadlifts imo


Hmmm, deadlifts are without doubt effective.

But IMO barbell shrugs seem to hit the spot more for me ;D


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Power cleans, power snatches and high pulls - those three are better overall trap builders than deadlifts IMO, alhough dead's build more muscle overall when you factor in how they develop the legs and lower back as well.

I would do deadlifts, shrugs, and one of the above. With the olympic style movements keep form good and weight as heavy as you can go for sets of no more than 6-8 reps.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Power cleans, power snatches and high pulls - those three are better overall trap builders than deadlifts IMO, alhough dead's build more muscle overall when you factor in how they develop the legs and lower back as well.
> 
> I would do deadlifts, shrugs, and one of the above. With the olympic style movements keep form good and weight as heavy as you can go for sets of no more than 6-8 reps.


Just looked up the high pulls and think im going to add them to my program haha.

And just out of curiosity Dtlv74, when doing BB Shrugs, how much do you lift on a 8 Rep set?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I have built some impressive traps, doing dumbbell shrugs but drop setting... Killer


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

oly lifts as dtlv mentioned are best followed by dl's also like db shrugs bb cant get the feel as well tbh heavy uprite rows are good to even heavy db laterals to and extent


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

miggs said:


> I have built some impressive traps, doing dumbbell shrugs but drop setting... Killer


Nice on mate, i don't know why but i just feel more comfortable lifting a heavier weight on the BB rather than DB when doing shrugs.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> Just looked up the high pulls and think im going to add them to my program haha.
> 
> And just out of curiosity Dtlv74, when doing BB Shrugs, how much do you lift on a 8 Rep set?


Highpulls are great once familar with the movement and you get them smooth.

Haven't shrugged for a while but last time out had worked up to 135kg (plus the bar) for 3x8 then 4-6 extra negatives at the end of the last set. Nothing special!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive just started shrugging lately, its such an awkward, uncomfortable, bollocks crushing movement


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Highpulls are great once familar with the movement and you get them smooth.
> 
> Haven't shrugged for a while but last time out had worked up to 135kg (plus the bar) for 3x8 then 4-6 extra negatives at the end of the last set. Nothing special!


Well i wont embarress myself saying how much i lift.

Just my grip ends up slacking towards the end of the set, might start using some hand grips.

Reckon i could add an extra 20-30kg with them as thats all that is stopping me i think from maxing it out.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Ive just started shrugging lately, its such an awkward, uncomfortable, bollocks crushing movement


Haa, i know the feeling.

Think shrugs are ok tbh but there are excercises which i do detest as they're so awkward to do.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> Haa, i know the feeling.
> 
> Think shrugs are ok tbh but there are excercises which i do detest as they're so awkward to do.


Yep very uncomfortable, I feel I dont get anything out of them unless I go heavy and then the ROM isnt all that great, tryed doing them behind my back but that just seems impossible as my **** is massive.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> Well i wont embarress myself saying how much i lift.
> 
> Just my grip ends up slacking towards the end of the set, might start using some hand grips.
> 
> Reckon i could add an extra 20-30kg with them as thats all that is stopping me i think from maxing it out.


Yes, if you feel grip is limiting definitely use chalk or straps. I use straps for heavy shrugs and deadlifts - I have mild arthritis in my left hand and grip is a limiting factor for me over 100kg or so - the weight i could lift in shrugs and dead's jumped dramatically when i started with straps, as did the gains... for ages I'd thought along the lines that it was important to not use grip aids as they would interfere with development of grip strength, but since getting over this progress has been a lot better.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Which deadlift do you guys prefer to put emphasis on the traps? Conventional, or Stiff legged?

I like a bit of stiff legged myself, you cant load it up as but your back certainly feels it. I find that with conventional, whilst i do get a full body workout from it, its normally my legs that give first.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

miggs said:


> I have built some impressive traps, doing dumbbell shrugs but drop setting... Killer


this is definitley the way to go ^^^ the traps get hit with so many other back and shoulder exercises i feel they need a blast of 3 heavy sets around 10reps then a massive drop set on the 3 rd set mine goes like this:

220 10-12

180 to failure

140 to failure

100 to failure job done, guarantee u will ache the next couple of days!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

def get some straps and grab the heaviest dbs you can lift and shrug away....................probably my fav exercise.................. i like to roll my shoulders aswell as shrug straight up.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> this is definitley the way to go ^^^ the traps get hit with so many other back and shoulder exercises i feel they need a blast of 3 heavy sets around 10reps then a massive drop set on the 3 rd set mine goes like this:
> 
> 220 10-12
> 
> ...


Yeh sounds great, sorry for my sheer noobieness but what is the concept of 'drop setting'?

Could you explain it and maybe how it makes such a big difference?

x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

x3 db shrugs. Rom is so much greater and can really squeeze at the top of each rep.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> x3 db shrugs. Rom is so much greater and can really squeeze at the top of each rep.


Rom?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Range of motion.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

ed220 said:


> Range of motion.


Ahh, this will be good advice for my gym partner.

He's like a rusty robot that needs oiling up, his ROM at his shoulders are terrible.

Shame really as he is F****** strong!


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Every time I'm on here I learn a new phrase! :thumb:

Today is ROM...


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

for me a mix of very heavy bb shrugs low reps (4-7) and higher rep d/b shrugs (20+)


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Behind back bb shrugs can also use cables


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Yep very uncomfortable, I feel I dont get anything out of them unless I go heavy and then the ROM isnt all that great, tryed doing them behind my back but that just seems impossible as my **** is massive.


Do you ever get a case of shrug face when you do them mate? Funny as hell i cant control it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I dont do any work directly for traps and ppeople often say i have big traps or how did I get big traps.. like most muscles, genetics play a big part

I would say shrugs, deadlift, upright row, bent over row


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

lambert said:


> Do you ever get a case of shrug face when you do them mate? Funny as hell i cant control it.


LOL, my partner gets is hard. Me im not too bad but he looks like he is 'Jizzing' when he does them...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Very heavy shrugs, i shrug the same as i sumo deadlift and more than i squat.

my traps are pretty good id say, suppose thats genetics as i dont put a huge amount of effort directly into them, just 5 sets of 100kg shrugs at the end of every shoulders routine


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

DillonnR said:


> Im sure alot of you guys know Brock Lesnar, former WWE star now a failure of a UFC star.
> 
> He was known for his colossal traps.
> 
> ...


brock is a not failure

is the best heavy weight out there has a really good size i love waching him

he is what got me into ufc

and wwe is fake ufc is real

so befor you slag one of the best ufc star's off think


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

totalwar said:


> brock is a not failure
> 
> is the best heavy weight out there has a really good size i love waching him
> 
> ...


One of the best UFC stars, you mad bro?

lyoto machida is by far the best UFC fighter, brock lesnar got absolutely destroyed by Frank mir he was in the right for 110seconds and tapped out.

And is the best heavyweight with a record of 5-2 yeah ok mate you really have an extensive knowledge when it comes to UFC.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

brock is the bigest strongest heavyweight out there

i like whaching big guys fight most uther heavy weights dont have much shape

like he dose

and if he dident tap then what broken leg= no fighting / training

and looking at your pro pic you really cant slag him off

how old are you like 13? coz you got abody like a13 year old


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

totalwar said:


> brock is the bigest strongest heavyweight out there
> 
> i like whaching big guys fight most uther heavy weights dont have much shape
> 
> ...


Well one I've never slated him for his shape, two at least I have the balls to put an avi of myself up, three I'm 16 and lastly at least I'm doing something about it by training and dieting correctly. Anything else you feel to add please go ahead.


----------

